# "my first wildsau" - neues Kinderrad



## Ronny* (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wie einige sicherlich schon wissen, gibts ja die neue Homepage seit ner Weile. Aber einige haben evtl. noch nicht die neuen Kinderräder gesehen, um die es hier gehen soll - meinungen bitte 

Ich sag nur: Achtet auf die hintere Scheibenbremse   (eine Cleg)







Gruß
Ronny


----------



## Maui (3. Februar 2005)

shice bin schon zu alte. damit würd ich mal gern jemand über de Rothausdrop hüpfen sehen   

einfach Jeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

